# Leasing a van for valeting



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone leased a van on here? anyone know a company who are fairly affordable?

Thanks,


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have a look at vw, they have some very good rates at the minute.


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

I looked at this option, in the i opted for a nearly new van that worked out slightly cheaper in loan repayments than the new van with lease repayments. One of the considerations i liked was the freedom to do what i wish with the van, plus, the business now has more assets.

With lease vehicles, the best thing is to shop around and try and get discounts - there has been a huge slump in commercial vehicle sales recently so i'm sure dealers will give extra discounts to entice you to buy. Also, try to think of alternatives to the usual caddy/combo/berlingo etc. I bought a citroen nemo, which you may think is too small for valeting, but the load weight is very similar to a larger van such as the berlingo and it has a lovely cube shaped load area. With a bit of clever racking, i have managed to fit everything into it, with room, and am still well under the maximum load weight, with a full tank of water.

If you're just starting out then you could always look at a grant - i am currently in the process of applying for one for a state of the art rainwater harvesting and filtering system.


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Nath said:


> I looked at this option, in the i opted for a nearly new van that worked out slightly cheaper in loan repayments than the new van with lease repayments. One of the considerations i liked was the freedom to do what i wish with the van, plus, the business now has more assets.
> 
> With lease vehicles, the best thing is to shop around and try and get discounts - there has been a huge slump in commercial vehicle sales recently so i'm sure dealers will give extra discounts to entice you to buy. Also, try to think of alternatives to the usual caddy/combo/berlingo etc. I bought a citroen nemo, which you may think is too small for valeting, but the load weight is very similar to a larger van such as the berlingo and it has a lovely cube shaped load area. With a bit of clever racking, i have managed to fit everything into it, with room, and am still well under the maximum load weight, with a full tank of water.
> 
> If you're just starting out then you could always look at a grant - i am currently in the process of applying for one for a state of the art rainwater harvesting and filtering system.


I am new to all this my credit rating isn't the best so I am trying to fund most things myself, where can I go for advice or to apply for a grant?

Sounds like you know what your talking about. :thumb:


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

To start with i would check out

http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdotg/action/layer?topicId=1073866776


----------

